# Gengar's Sig Library



## Grawr (Nov 30, 2006)

<big><big><big>SIG LIBRARY 2.0</big></big></big><big><big>

I've finally taken them down...all except for the good/semi-good ones. I will continue to add to this library as I did with the other one, though now you shall see sigs that are...well, more experienced hopefully. Enjoy.   
^_^			  

And my old offer still stands to everyone. If you want a sig, give me the details and I'll make it for you, free of charge. Feel free to request a sig, people!! I love making them, so its no big deal at all!      

CURRENT PROJECT(S):







^My first one ever...I couldn't delete this one.     





Valentines Day Sig Contest entry, tied for second place....<3





I really like this one. Simple render, the start of a whole new style for me.





Jinjo's from the Banjo series. Good, but not as good as the mushroom one, I can't seem to beat it.     





Sorta' strange...but I like it. I was going for a Goron-in-a-cave affect.





Jack Skellington from the Nightmare Before Christmas, complete with the NBC font! Though it looks a little dull...





This really only took a few minutes (like, 2 at most). It's actually alright. =P





Not quite as good as those above, but its also different then those above. I made a more "Cartoon" affect on this one.





I like this one a lot...it reminds me of candy...or some sort of sugery substance. <3      





I was experimenting with new brushes here...I guess it isn't so bad...





F34R T3H UG1Y





Abomasnow, a favorite of mine. I can't put my finger on it, but somethings missing in this sig...





This one is actually semi-old. Still, pretty good, I think.


REQUESTS
These are the sigs I've done by request, while in SIG LIBRARY 2.0 mode.     





K-Dog's pikachu sig. I really, really like how it turned out. Very yellow. :gyroidtongue: 





A sig for Fang. Sorry it took so long. >.<

(To Be edited once I make more sigs)


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2006)

Love the new one.   
^_^


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah that Link one is pretty great.

I see I am not the only one who loves doing this now.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 1, 2006)

The Link one's my favorite too. Thanks for all the positive comments!   
^_^			  

I'm up for anything, ideas for sigs, requests for sigs, anything having to do with sigs! :wacko:


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the link one.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 1, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I like the ]
> Thanks!
> 
> Wow, apparently the Link one is better than I'm thinking it is. What do you think of Link compared to the Heartless, and Midna sigs?   
:huh:


----------



## Nate (Dec 1, 2006)

They're a lot better than when I started Gimp.

Next time, find some renders, so you don't have white spots around them.

Also, try learning some text and border techniqes.

Good job, though.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 1, 2006)

Flygon said:
			
		

> They're a lot better than when I started Gimp.
> 
> Next time, find some renders, so you don't have white spots around them.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice, but I do have a question...how do I find "renders" and how do I change around the text stuff?   
:huh:


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Dec 1, 2006)

Midna one= Ownsome The text on the link one needs work, though.
What you gotta do is go to gamerenders or someplace and save some of they're renders as PNG. =D No more white spots around most of your renders.


And you can even get better font at dafont.com or somewhere. Save them, extract them, throw them in C:\WINDOWS\Fonts


----------



## Grawr (Dec 1, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Midna one= Ownsome The text on the link one needs work, though.
What you gotta do is go to gamerenders or someplace and save some of they're renders as PNG. =D No more white spots around most of your renders.


And you can even get better font at dafont.com or somewhere. Save them, extract them, throw them in C:\WINDOWS\Fonts [/quote]
 I'm gonna try that....

You think the Midna one's the best, then?


----------



## SL92 (Dec 1, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Midna one= Ownsome The text on the link one needs work, though.
> What you gotta do is go to gamerenders or someplace and save some of they're renders as PNG. =D No more white spots around most of your renders.
> 
> 
> And you can even get better font at dafont.com or somewhere. Save them, extract them, throw them in C:\WINDOWS\Fonts


I'm gonna try that....

You think the Midna one's the best, then? [/quote]
No, now I think the Shy Guy one is =O But you really need creativer text. You could've tried red-orange text, with Playbill font, (is already in Gimp) to make it more cowboy-ish. Try reducing the the font opacity, or blurring it, or putting it on a little sign. =P Be creative.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 1, 2006)

I really like that shy guy one, you just need to find ways to alter the text to match, I need to work on that too, but I am starting to get it.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 1, 2006)

You might want to download more fonts. You can go to:
www.dafont.com for that.

Also to make the white line go away you can use the convolve tool (Next to smudge tool) around the edge. That will make it look more blend into the image.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 1, 2006)

I should totally bring my gallery here...   
-_-


----------



## Nate (Dec 1, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This FAQ listing should really help: http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...=606970#M606970

For renders, I usually search Google, or go to planetrenders.com.

For the text, maybe make the color white, and set it to overlay, or something. That's just one way, just mess around with it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice I love it!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks so much guys, I'll try changing the text around with the Shy Guy one, cuz' It's,....well, my favorite.

Can someone tell me how to change the text, after I open it up again?   
:huh:


----------



## SL92 (Dec 2, 2006)

Gengar that's better than any sig I've ver made  You're newest one.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Gengar that's better than any sig I've ver made  You're newest one. [/quote]
 Are you serious?!?!    
^_^


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Okay, so I've been really into this sig making stuff now! I absolutely love it! This is the place where I will be posting my work. I don't think I'm really good enough just yet to charge people for the sigs I make, so if you want a sig, give me the details and I'll be sure to make it for you, free of charge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhhuh.
Icant make siggs  :wacko:


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2006)

big, you want me to make one for you? I'm in a sig-makin' mood! (as I've been for the past three days!)


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> big, you want me to make one for you? I'm in a sig-makin' mood! (as I've been for the past three days!)


 Yes plese do.Can you make it with mario and link standing togeter with  the name Big in the Lower left corrner?then AKA in the middle of the bottem,and Nyttyn on the far right bottem corrner


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

big said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2006)

big said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> big said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> big said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright, big. I'll start this first thing tommorow morning, guarantted. I'd start it today, but I'm missing one contact lens and It's reallly hard to see right now... >_<


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Alright, big. I'll start this first thing tommorow morning, guarantted. I'd start it today, but I'm missing one contact lens and It's reallly hard to see right now... >_<


 Oh well...   
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			 
Find another,put it on,and get started!XD :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2006)

big said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, alright. I'll go check upstairs to see if I might have one last one, then I'll start it tonight.

EDIT: You're in luck, I found one. I'll start right now, but just to verify:

Link and Mario in bottom left corner, along with your name, "big"...


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> big said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The flameing words of Nyttyn motivates anayone!

YAY I MADE YOU A SIGGY!yes its crap.But plese like it     

You may have to resise:]http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h317/nyttyn/Cookie.jpg[/url]

My first atempt WITH PAINT!


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah and Big AKA Nyttyn someware on it!


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> big said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Soo this is what its like to drink to much coffie.


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

I hope i can get 1% of the total posts!That is my dream!


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Farfetched yes.Possabal?yes.0.14%/1%!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2006)

big...that needs to stop. If an Admin or Mod hasn't warned you already...

And I'm still working on your sig, don't worry. These things take time, you know.


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> big...that needs to stop. If an Admin or Mod hasn't warned you already...
> 
> And I'm still working on your sig, don't worry. These things take time, you know.


Ok i shal amuse myself by beatin LoZ:AlTtP!


EDIT:ON the SNES!


Edit:i owned it now what?


----------



## big (Dec 3, 2006)

Aww gengar is asleep T_T ahh well Better do something else


----------



## Gabby (Dec 3, 2006)

Listn you need to stop spamming or you could ge a warn.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Listn you need to stop spamming or you could ge a warn.


 She's right, you know. I got all the pictures/renders saved, I'm just looking for a good layer/backround.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh and Gengar.Are you still making my banner.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Oh and Gengar.Are you still making my banner.


 I couldn't find all the renders for what you requested...if you could post them back in your banner request thread, I can definately make it for you.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 3, 2006)

Never mind.I got Gimp just gotta figure it out.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2006)

There's your signiture, big. Free of charge.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 3, 2006)

That is cool looking.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 3, 2006)

That's not half bad, Gengar.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 3, 2006)

Really? I'm surprised you guys like it. I wasn't too thrilled with the way it came out.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 3, 2006)

It is awsome.


----------



## big (Dec 4, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Really? I'm surprised you guys like it. I wasn't too thrilled with the way it came out.


AWASOME GENGAR!Good work!

EDITage pwn!

EDIT:NVMi figured it out!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 4, 2006)

big said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

Thanks! For this, and the PM.


----------



## big (Dec 4, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> big said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no THANK YOU!
oh and was this hard to make?


----------



## Tyler (Dec 4, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Really? I'm surprised you guys like it. I wasn't too thrilled with the way it came out.


 Its a good sig overall but the font clashes with the whole thing.  :gyroidpuke: 

To fix that go to www.dafont.com and download some cool fonts.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 4, 2006)

cool fonts are essential.

I luckily went through a huge font download spree on my desktop last year


----------



## Grawr (Dec 4, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I went to dafonts, but I have no idea how to download em and make em show up in GIMP...


----------



## big (Dec 4, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh hi Gengar!
SIG REQUEST OWN!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 4, 2006)

big said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again, big! But I still don't think the font is that great...

Odd, if you could tell me in detail how to get fonts from dafonts onto gimp...I'd greatly appreciate it. But only do it if you have the time, you've helped me a lot so far.     

EDIT: Odd, what do you think of the Gengar sig's font? I used what was given to me with GIMP, and I tried to make it blend as much as I could...would you say it was a good font choice to someone who doesnt have any fonts from "dafonts"??


----------



## big (Dec 4, 2006)

2 things.
1.w00t my posts total now matches my member number!YAY!
2.Gengar,I have no idea where you can get "renders"


----------



## Grawr (Dec 4, 2006)

big said:
			
		

> 2 things.
> 1.w00t my posts total now matches my member number!YAY!
> 2.Gengar,I have no idea where you can get "renders"


 Oookay...

1: No it doesnt,     
2: I said nothing about renders in my previous post...0_o


----------



## Grawr (Dec 4, 2006)

By the way, anyone else want a sig?   
^_^


----------



## big (Dec 5, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> By the way, anyone else want a sig?   
^_^


 Meh thanks agen gengar.I will storm about your sig service!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 5, 2006)

big said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you...if by "storm" you mean, "tell people about"...er something...


----------



## big (Dec 6, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> big said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep.Thats exactly what i do!


----------



## big (Dec 6, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> big said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1.It did at  time ofposting.
2.i reread the last few posts by you.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 6, 2006)

You making any more sigs? You're getting a lot better.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 6, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] You making any more sigs? You're getting a lot better. [/quote]
 Thanks, Shadow. I would make more, but...well, I'm afraid to make another one, cuz' I don't know if it'll be better than this one, and I'm still not getting how to download some fonts! I went to "dafonts.com" but...I don't know how to save it to my computer font folder thing...


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 6, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] You making any more sigs? You're getting a lot better.


Thanks, Shadow. I would make more, but...well, I'm afraid to make another one, cuz' I don't know if it'll be better than this one, and I'm still not getting how to download some fonts! I went to "dafonts.com" but...I don't know how to save it to my computer font folder thing... [/quote]
 It should tell you somewhere....
on your computer search for a folder called fonts, it it is windows XP I think it is around the control panel.  When you download from dafonts, or where ever, it should come in a ziped folder, right click go to extract all and it should give you a regular folder and in it should be some form of font file, it will look different  (most probably have TT on it standing for True type, or something like that.)  anyway you just need to move that file into the font folder on your computer and it should be there.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 7, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should tell you somewhere....
on your computer search for a folder called fonts, it it is windows XP I think it is around the control panel.  When you download from dafonts, or where ever, it should come in a ziped folder, right click go to extract all and it should give you a regular folder and in it should be some form of font file, it will look different  (most probably have TT on it standing for True type, or something like that.)  anyway you just need to move that file into the font folder on your computer and it should be there. [/quote]
 Yes, and my folder for fonts is C:/Windows/Fonts.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 8, 2006)

I just made a fun Knuckles sig that I like a lot, but...I'm still not gettin' where the heck my font folder is!!!  :wacko: 

So, It's IN the control pannel? Or not? And, what might a zip folder be? :wacko: ....I'm so sorry, guys...


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 8, 2006)

zip folder = my terms for the folder with the zipper on it.

to find your font folder simply open up my computer, and then hit search, set it to all files and folders and type font or fonts, and start search and the folder should come right up, when you open it you should see many file with familiar font names like times new roman, comic sans, arial, and many more.

It can't be that hard to find...  Mine just shows up in my control panel for some reason.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 8, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> zip folder = my terms for the folder with the zipper on it.
> 
> to find your font folder simply open up my computer, and then hit search, set it to all files and folders and type font or fonts, and start search and the folder should come right up, when you open it you should see many file with familiar font names like times new roman, comic sans, arial, and many more.
> 
> It can't be that hard to find...  Mine just shows up in my control panel for some reason.


 Very helpful, Sporge! I got it now, thanks much!!!   
^_^			 

However, I already posted the Knuckles sig >_< 

Oh well, I'll  use cool fonts on the next one!


----------



## big (Dec 8, 2006)

nice new sig gengar!the text is kinda hard to read...


----------



## Grawr (Dec 8, 2006)

big said:
			
		

> nice new sig gengar!the text is kinda hard to read...


 Okay, the text on the Knuckles sig is SUPPOSED to be hard to read, if not invisible all together. I didn't have good text downloaded at the time, so I tried to make it seem like there wasnt text at all.   
^_^


----------



## AndyB (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, with all the talk of banjo kazooie, could you make me a banjo kazooie sig,
my name in it, banjo doing something stupid.
Can you do it?


----------



## Grawr (Dec 10, 2006)

Gerudo18 said:
			
		

> Hi, with all the talk of banjo kazooie, could you make me a banjo kazooie sig,
> my name in it, banjo doing something stupid.
> Can you do it?


 Banjo sig! This'll be fun! Of course I'll do it, but don't get too mad if there isnt any super amazing font...


----------



## AndyB (Dec 10, 2006)

If possible, can he be playing thebanjo,
 with one of the worlds in the background?    
^_^			 
Don't worry i'm sure it will be super duper cool!!
oh, and thanks.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 10, 2006)

Gerudo18 said:
			
		

> If possible, can he be playing thebanjo,
> with one of the worlds in the background?    
^_^
> Don't worry i'm sure it will be super duper cool!!
> oh, and thanks.


 If I can find a picture of him playing the banjo, sure, I'll make him play the banjo!
And I'll try my best to find one of the worlds for a backround.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 10, 2006)

Cheers!!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 10, 2006)

I couldn't find any pics of banjo doing stupid things, but I got the level as a backround, and a picture of banjo on it. You want Kazooie on there too?

(I'm making it right now, so if ya' don't tell me soon... >_< )


----------



## Grawr (Dec 10, 2006)

Okay, I finished the sig...I didn't include Kazooie, but I'd be happy to re-do it if you don't like the way it turned out.

I'd post it, but Imageshack is being stupid... >_<


----------



## Grawr (Dec 10, 2006)

Well...there it is. If you want me to try again I will, cuz' making this one was kinda fun. I just think I could have gone with a different backround.

I was goin' for the bear-in-a-cave sorta thing...nvm...

(sorry I triple posted...)


----------



## big (Dec 12, 2006)

once agien,awasome work gengar!but the backgroud does kinda suck though...

oh and your sig hasent changed yet(even though it says you have a new sig XD)


----------



## Nate (Dec 12, 2006)

The new sigs nice, but the lighting is a bit dramatic. Lower the opacity a bit more, and add a border.


----------



## big (Dec 12, 2006)

I have something that might inspire you,i will post it ASAP!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not very proud of the Banjo sig, but then again, go easy on me...I've only been working with gimp for like...3 weeks or so. >_< 

Anyway, I'd like to see what you're talking about, big...


----------



## Grawr (Dec 12, 2006)

One more thing, after reading flygon's post when he talked about borders...

I don't really know much about Gimp as of yet, so if you think I should add something, I'd also really appreciate it if you'd tell me how to do it...like...how to add a border...


----------



## Nate (Dec 13, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> One more thing, after reading flygon's post when he talked about borders...
> 
> I don't really know much about Gimp as of yet, so if you think I should add something, I'd also really appreciate it if you'd tell me how to do it...like...how to add a border...


 To make a simple black border, add a new transperent layer, and go to Select -> All. After that, go to Edit -> Stroke Selection. Choose 1 or 2 pixels, and you're done.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 13, 2006)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks much!

I'm also working on a new sig, it must be perfected....I might enter it in the competition. Soon to be posted!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 14, 2006)

Brand new one! And my all time favorite as of now. I also promise my double posting will end here. >_<  

Please give opinions on this sig...constructive critisism is the only critisism appreciated by me, thanks.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a sig request but let me get the pictures.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 14, 2006)

Link's my fave!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 14, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I have a sig request but let me get the pictures.


 As long as there arent like over four pictures, just tell me what you want and I'll find it for you.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 14, 2006)

OK.If you search Les claypool find 1 easy to use picture.The beside his picture put Les forever.Then at the bottom put Gabbylala.I do not care what kind of font.Make it bold though.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 14, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> OK.If you search Les claypool find 1 easy to use picture.The beside his picture put Les forever.Then at the bottom put Gabbylala.I do not care what kind of font.Make it bold though.


 ...Les Claypool? Okay...I'll get right on it....*has no idea what the hack Les Claypool is*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 15, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol.He is a bass guitar player.He is awsome.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 15, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've looked at a few pictures, this guys pretty insane! Any one will do, then?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah any of the will do.You should pick up a cd of his.He has a funky kind of music.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 17, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Yeah any of the will do.You should pick up a cd of his.He has a funky kind of music.


 I've seen a lot of pictueres, but I don't know if they're all of him...does he ever wear all white, along with a white hat?   
:huh:


----------



## Gabby (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah he does.I forgot.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 17, 2006)

Is this him?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 17, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Is this him?


 Use the bottom one


----------



## Grawr (Dec 17, 2006)

....any good?... >_<


----------



## Gabby (Dec 17, 2006)

Gabby is  spelled with 2 bs


----------



## Grawr (Dec 18, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Gabby is  spelled with 2 bs


 Snap! >_< 

I'll fix that right away


----------



## Gabby (Dec 18, 2006)

Take your time


----------



## Grawr (Dec 18, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Take your time


 Since I got the thing re-opened, do you like the overall sig? Should I make any changes besides adding a letter?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 18, 2006)

No just the letter


----------



## Grawr (Dec 18, 2006)

I accidentally deleted the original, so I couldn't just go back and edit it...I had to start all over, but they look much alike...

What do you think, Gabbylala?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 18, 2006)

I love it.What is the URL?


----------



## Grawr (Dec 18, 2006)

http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/5251/lesforevestersje2.png


^Just copy and paste that. Enjoy!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 18, 2006)

Its not showing up.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 18, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Its not showing up.


Well, right click the sig: 






Hit "Properties", then look where it says "Addres", then copy everything to the right of it. Open up your sig controls, click the IMG box, and paste what you've copied in there. Hit okay, and it should work.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 18, 2006)

Hold on I will put it in


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Gengar how good are you at making animated sigs?


----------



## Grawr (Dec 18, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Hey Gengar how good are you at making animated sigs?


     

Haven't tried yet, m' friend. Why do you ask?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 18, 2006)

I was just wondering. Can you make me a Pokemon sig with the Pokemon I listed as my main team plus a I got Mew in your face on it?


----------



## Grawr (Dec 18, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> I was just wondering. Can you make me a Pokemon sig with the Pokemon I listed as my main team plus a I got Mew in your face on it?


 Must this be animated?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 18, 2006)

No. i was wondering.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 18, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> No. i was wondering.


 Oh, in that case I'll start on the sig soon!!   
^_^


----------



## Gabby (Dec 18, 2006)

I got it on.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 18, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I got it on.


 Excellent! Like I said, enjoy.

Tom, what do you want as a backround for your sig? Anything specific?


----------



## Grawr (Dec 18, 2006)

I just added somethin' new to the Library, I forget who I got the idea from, but once I find out I'll be sure to tell you. On the first page of the Library it will say what job I'm currently working on, and my estimated finishing time!    
^_^			 

Tom, I chose just sort of an outdoors-ey backround, if you want it anything specific, please tell me ASAP so I can change it.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

*Shiver* *Shiver* *Shiver*

...Too...Many...Pictures... >_<  >_<  >_< 







I dunno, Tom...any other sig maker would know how hard it is to actually cram all that into one sig...but...there ya go, I guess... >_<  >_<  >_<

If you can think of a way to have this sig with less pictures, I'll do it over RIGHT AWAY!!!

 >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<  >_<

EDIT: I really don't mean to keep triple and double posting, really, I don't mean it...


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 20, 2006)

GENGAR!!! WE NEED YOUR ENTRY!!!!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> GENGAR!!! WE NEED YOUR ENTRY!!!!


I don't think any of mine are good enough, but hold on...I'll submit one of my already made ones. What've I got to loose? 

Sporge..quick, which of my sigs do you like the most???

EDIT: Nvm...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> *Shiver* *Shiver* *Shiver*
> 
> ...Too...Many...Pictures... >_<  >_<  >_<
> 
> ...


 Wow well then let's take out stuff and just have Sora, Pikachu and Mew then. It did look nice through.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 Don't even lie Tom, it was horrible     

Your new idea, sounds good!   
^_^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No I mean it.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay, I havent forgotten about yours tom, check the front page for esitimated finishing times.

People, what do you think about my Trilogy of Pokemon sigs? (see the first page)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Neat the way those D/P ones look i can't wait!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Neat the way those D/P ones look i can't wait!


 Yeah, I thought those turned out awesome too. 

I'm working on yours as we speak! So you can expect it soon.    			  Now that I learned some new stuff that I used on the D&P sigs, your sig will look great...I hope!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

(Blast...another Double Post...)

Anyway Tom, There ya go. I couldn't make the "I got Mew! In your face!" Text blend...cuz if It blended, you wouldn't be able to read it...


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 21, 2006)

could you maybe make me a sig? I love how urs look...i want it to have katara and say "Destiny" in like really big fancy letters? Thankyou! 
Katara!!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

??creativegirl?? said:
			
		

> could you maybe make me a sig? I love how urs look...i want it to have katara and say "Destiny" in like really big fancy letters? Thankyou!
> Katara!!


I'll get started as soon as possible...     

EDIT: You want your name on it too, right? Not just "Destiny"...


----------



## Grawr (Dec 22, 2006)

I have Gimp open, (sorry for the double post) and I just have one final question before I begin your sig, ??creativegirl??....do you have anything you specifically want as a backround?   
:huh:


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 22, 2006)

No, not really. just make it awesome...and idc if my names on it. If it is, leave it. if it isnt, idc.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

Have you ever tryed to make an avatar?Cause I want one.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2006)

Your last D/P sig is the best. IMO. But I really still like your Gengar sig.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks Gengar. I'll add it later too busy now. Bye.


----------



## Ascendancy (Dec 29, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Your last D/P sig is the best. IMO. But I really still like your Gengar sig. [/quote]
 Yea the Gengar sig is really good.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 29, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Have you ever tryed to make an avatar?Cause I want one.


 I've made avatars, sure....just tell me what you want.

??creativegirl??, here's yours...sorry it took so long, holidays and everything. You wouldn't believe how hard it is to find a picture of Katara you can use with Gimp... >_<


----------



## Grawr (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't mean to double post, as usual, but I just made a new sig I like a lot...but I think it might be copying another person here at TBT's style...*looks at Flygon*... >_< 

Should I show it to you all anyway?


----------



## Kiro (Dec 29, 2006)

I think you should.  BTW I like the ripple effect.  I've tried it in Photoshop.  Very nice!


----------



## Nate (Dec 29, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I don't mean to double post, as usual, but I just made a new sig I like a lot...but I think it might be copying another person here at TBT's style...*looks at Flygon*... >_<
> 
> Should I show it to you all anyway?


 Me? It's okay if you post it. It's not totally just my style. I've plucked different styles from other sigs to make my current one. xD


----------



## Ascendancy (Dec 29, 2006)

We'll all be curious until we see it.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay, its kind of insane, and the more I look at it the less I think its really Flygon's style, so I guess I'll post it. Its certainly not the greatest one, though. >_< 

Okay, It really isnt Flygons style...I thought he took the image and just like highlited around it 'er somthin...but he does a lot more than that I just realized, so here ya go:






=D...?

EDIT: Forget what I said about Flygon's style completely, cuz if you compare the two... >_<


----------



## Gabby (Dec 29, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok.Use the picture you used for my sig and make it smaller if possible.I ant the avatar to be 150x150.I would like it to say my name.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 29, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, I'll get started once I get home from the theater.


----------



## WIIFreak (Dec 31, 2006)

Got it   
^_^


----------



## Gabby (Dec 31, 2006)

WIIFreak said:
			
		

> Got it   
^_^


 Sorry I forgot my she was logged in.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 31, 2006)

I've actually finished it, just needs to be uploaded. Doin' that right now.     

EDIT: Here ya go.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2006)

its ok


----------



## Gabby (Dec 31, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I've actually finished it, just needs to be uploaded. Doin' that right now.
> 
> EDIT: Here ya go.


Awsome.Can i have the url


----------



## Grawr (Jan 1, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/1986/lesou6.png

There ya go.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 4, 2007)

I need to ask you guys before I continue to make these sigs, 

Are the sigs I make of new pokemon from Diamond and Pearl too much of spoilers? If you think so, I'll stop makin' them...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 4, 2007)

>_< My avatar isn't showing up.... :no:


----------



## Grawr (Jan 4, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> >_< My avatar isn't showing up.... :no:


 Hmm....Well, try to right click the picture, go to where it says "Address", and highlight everything to the right of it. Then copy and paste it into your avatar bar thing.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 10, 2007)

I finally got my avatar up.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 10, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I finally got my avatar up.


 Oh! Excellent! Glad it worked out.

Everyone, I won't be updating the front page of my library...for I am working on a secret, hopefully the best sig I've made...and I'm entering it in the contest. h43r:  

But, once the contest is over, the front page of my library will once again be flowing with new sigs.

And, I'm still taking requests. If anyone wants a sig, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 10, 2007)

Heh, Here's my advice, Don't rush your sig entry.

I didn't realize we had until the 20th until I submitted my sig...


----------



## Grawr (Jan 10, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Heh, Here's my advice, Don't rush your sig entry.
> 
> I didn't realize we had until the 20th until I submitted my sig...


 I'm not rushing at all, thats why I told everyone I wont be making new sigs in my earlier post. I'm working on my sig entry, and I will be working on it till the 20th...hopefully.

But, I'm still takin' requests, cuz its fun.


----------



## K-Dog (Mar 5, 2007)

Even though I don't really know you, could I have a sig with Pikachu? I guess kind of a blue background that says K-Dog. Thanks.   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Mar 5, 2007)

K-Dog said:
			
		

> Even though I don't really know you, could I have a sig with Pikachu? I guess kind of a blue background that says K-Dog. Thanks.   
^_^


 0_0!

Major bump, but okay. I'll get right on it!   
^_^


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 5, 2007)

I said it before and I will again, you can bump gallerys if you add something new... however, kdog you have been bumping everywhere... please don't bump things that have been dead for weeks


----------



## Grawr (Mar 5, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I said it before and I will again, you can bump gallerys if you add something new... however, kdog you have been bumping everywhere... please don't bump things that have been dead for weeks


 YOU CAN?

...And all this time I've been putting the updates in without bumping the thread...

Fantastic.

Everyone, please, if you havent seen my library in a while, feel free to look there now and comment/critisize.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd have to vote you get better at cutting renders... try using the pen tool, it makes things loads easier. <3

Also, make sure you get clear renders... I've noticed a good deal of the ones you're using are fairly blurry... you want a nice smooth looking render to start, then if you want the thing blurry you can just do that yourself. <3

You're getting better... But you need to spend more time on a sig, one good sig is worth more than 30 quick-made ones.  If you spend time on actually deciding color schemes, cutting out the render as close as possible and such it'll help you out in the future.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 5, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Zelandonia (Mar 5, 2007)

Also, Try adding a border to your next sig.

Try this: Go to: 
Select-All
Select-Shrink 1px
Select-Border 3-5px
Use Pencil to fill that in.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 6, 2007)

?

Well, aside from the not-so-great-text and the sloppy-ish cut render, how is it compared to the rest, better or worse? Please answer me, here...I want to know which direction to go in. Thanks.   
^_^


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 6, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> Well, aside from the not-so-great-text and the sloppy-ish cut render, how is it compared to the rest, better or worse? Please answer me, here...I want to know which direction to go in. Thanks.   
^_^


 It has Sora in it. -A bajillion points.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 6, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (sarcasm) Thanks.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 7, 2007)

It's just an average score for Gengar from the critic over here.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 7, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] It's just an average score for Gengar from the critic over here. [/quote]
 Wait....I would have given it a decent score if it DIDNT have Sora in it.
Actually, I wouldnt have given it a score at all. I dont like to score things, I just say what I like and dont like.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 7, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] It's just an average score for Gengar from the critic over here.


Wait....I would have given it a decent score if it DIDNT have Sora in it.
Actually, I wouldnt have given it a score at all. I dont like to score things, I just say what I like and dont like. [/quote]
I'm gonna' take that as a semi-compliment...      

Yeah, this sig was originally going to be the AC sig for the contest...but, as you can see, it was...changed.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi, could you do me a sig with a blue sky, one or two dark clouds.
The sun shining, and to have an eagle flying in the middle.
if you could, that would be great. thanks.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 18, 2007)

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> Hi, could you do me a sig with a blue sky, one or two dark clouds.
> The sun shining, and to have an eagle flying in the middle.
> if you could, that would be great. thanks.


I'll get on it as soon as I can.   
^_^			

Light Avenger, you requested something else through PM's. Do you want both of them?


----------



## SL92 (Mar 18, 2007)

I like your St. Patty's Day sig =O


----------



## Grawr (Mar 21, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] I like your St. Patty's Day sig =O [/quote]
Ah, thank you.   
^_^			 

First of all, I'd like everyone to know that all of my sigs but 2 (The Frollo and the Sora and Roxas one) only have a SINGLE layer to them...I didn't really know how to add multiple layers until just now.

And Light Avenger...I still need to know what it is you want. 2 sigs, or 1?

If you remember, you PMed me with info about a Mario sig...now you wish for an eagle sig. Thats fine, of course. I'll make them both...unless you wanted just one...you'll have to tell me soon.     

To everyone else...now that I think I can get some better fonts now, (and I've just downloaded some more brushes), feel free to give me ideas for sigs...

I'm sorta running out. I think I've done too many Pokemon sigs, and now I think I have too many Sora sigs... :wacko:

Oh, and I'm planning on blowing all of my sigs away with one I'll be working on during Spring Break (starts this friday!) 

I may even scrap this whole library and make a new one...cuz, really, these sigs all suck. Except for some of the later ones.

Now, I've figured out how to add new texts, new brushes, and new layers. Plan on my future sigs being 10 times better...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 21, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I like your St. Patty's Day sig =O


Ah, thank you.   
^_^			 

And Light Avenger...I still need to know what it is you want. 2 sigs, or 1?

If you remember, you PMed me with info about a Mario sig...now you wish for an eagle sig. Thats fine, of course. I'll make them both...unless you wanted just one...you'll have to tell me soon.     

To everyone else...now that I think I can get some better fonts now, (and I've just downloaded some more brushes), feel free to give me ideas for sigs...

I'm sorta running out. I think I've done too many Pokemon sigs, and now I think I have too many Sora sigs... :wacko: [/quote]


----------



## Grawr (Mar 21, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I like your St. Patty's Day sig =O


Ah, thank you.   
^_^			 

And Light Avenger...I still need to know what it is you want. 2 sigs, or 1?

If you remember, you PMed me with info about a Mario sig...now you wish for an eagle sig. Thats fine, of course. I'll make them both...unless you wanted just one...you'll have to tell me soon.     

To everyone else...now that I think I can get some better fonts now, (and I've just downloaded some more brushes), feel free to give me ideas for sigs...

I'm sorta running out. I think I've done too many Pokemon sigs, and now I think I have too many Sora sigs... :wacko: [/quote]


 [/quote]
 WOW! 

I could do a lot with that...pretty intense render.


I'll use it! Look forward to my next sig, next week.     

I'm really looking forward to see what I'll be able to dish out, myself..

I promise you guys, it'll knock these sigs of mine into the dust.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awesome, I was lookin for a render you'd like.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 21, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Awesome, I was lookin for a render you'd like. [/quote]
 And like it I do...


This will start a whole new chain of sigs...sigs that are...well, way better. :evillaugh:


----------



## SL92 (Mar 21, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Awesome, I was lookin for a render you'd like.


And like it I do...


This will start a whole new chain of sigs...sigs that are...well, way better. :evillaugh: [/quote]
 Don't forget to put in an awesome font, Gengar. Anyway, I gotta go. See ya.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 21, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Awesome, I was lookin for a render you'd like.


And like it I do...


This will start a whole new chain of sigs...sigs that are...well, way better. :evillaugh: [/quote]
Don't forget to put in an awesome font, Gengar. Anyway, I gotta go. See ya. [/quote]
 Ofcourse I'll have an awesome font. And finally multiple layers, GOOD multiple layers.   
^_^


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

: o

*steals render*


----------



## Grawr (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> : o
> 
> *steals render*


  <_< 


...please don't...


----------



## ƒish (Mar 21, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's not like you made it...


----------



## Grawr (Mar 21, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Grawr (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 21, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 21, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Grawr (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Gabby (Mar 21, 2007)

I like the sig


----------



## Grawr (Mar 21, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I like the sig


 Which one?


----------



## Gabby (Mar 21, 2007)

The wario one


----------



## Grawr (Mar 24, 2007)

Everyone, I updated my library like I said I would. I only kept a few sigs that were semi-good, and added my new mushroom one. I also kept my first sig there...just to see how bad I was back then.     

So yeah, expect better work from me soon. The mushroom one took a while, and I think it looks great compared to my others.   
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Mar 24, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Everyone, I updated my library like I said I would. I only kept a few sigs that were semi-good, and added my new     one. I also kept my first sig there...just to see how bad I was back then.
> 
> So yeah, expect better work from me soon. The     one took a while, and I think it looks great compared to my others.   
^_^


The render is a little choppy. Maybe you should have convolved it...


----------



## Grawr (Mar 24, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Everyone, I updated my library like I said I would. I only kept a few sigs that were semi-good, and added my new


----------



## Tyler (Mar 25, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's a tool my friend.

And you call yourself an expert. hmph 

jking :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Grawr (Mar 25, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> It's a tool my friend.
> 
> And you call yourself an expert. hmph
> 
> jking :gyroidtongue:


     

And everyone, I made a new sig...I didn't spend much time on it, I actually didn't plan on making a sig at all. I just opened GIMP to check my fonts, then found out I never used that falco render...

It really didn't turn out that good. :barf: 

I'm pretty sure thats what ya' call "brush abuse".


----------



## K-Dog (Mar 26, 2007)

Never mind my sig...   
-_-


----------



## Grawr (Mar 26, 2007)

K-Dog said:
			
		

> Never mind my sig...   
-_-


OMG!

I got you confused with Light Avenger, right? 


The Pikachu sig...thats what you wanted!

I sware to you I'll make it tommorow. Plus, now you'll get an even better sig since I've discovered my awesome inner-power.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 27, 2007)

Updated with another sig. It took me about 30 minutes or so...







What do you think people, better or worse than the 'shroom sig? I think its not good enough to match or surpass the shroom one...

EDIT: Updated, with yet another sig. I didn't spend as much time on this one, and I'm still practicing for that sig I've been talking about...the one that will hopefully be really good. Still, the 'shroom one is my best.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish i could make sigs like that. I think that that greenish mushroom thingy sig you got is the best.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 27, 2007)

Whiteler said:
			
		

> I wish i could make sigs like that. I think that that greenish mushroom thingy sig you got is the best.


 Do you want a sig? They're free...


----------



## Grawr (Mar 28, 2007)

'Nother update. I like this one, though.     







It seems a little bland, and I also have it saved as an .xcf file, so I can make any changes you guys would like to see. The font I used is the actual Nightmare Before Christmas font!


----------



## SL92 (Mar 28, 2007)

Me likes.

The font is really good, and I gave you my feedback over PM.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 28, 2007)

Yet another update. This one is dirt compared to the Skellington sig, though. 2 different styles. I was going for a more cartoon-ish style in this sig. It's just alright, I think. Not my best, not my worst. And I shoulda' chosen a different color for the text...and quite possibly a different text all together. :barf:


----------



## K-Dog (Mar 28, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> K-Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks.   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Mar 28, 2007)

K-Dog said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here you are;






Enjoy   
^_^


----------



## K-Dog (Mar 29, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> K-Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's cool.   
^_^


----------



## SL92 (Mar 30, 2007)

Gengar, that was one of your best sigs, that Pikachu one. I'd say tear out his name and put yours there =P I give it a






8.5/10


----------



## Grawr (Mar 30, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Gengar, that was one of your best sigs, that Pikachu one. I'd say tear out his name and put yours there =P I give it a






8.5/10 [/quote]
I was seriousley thinking about doing that...but it wouldn't be right.     
That was the first sig I've made recently that didn't start out with a layer of black, instead I layered it with white first.

Thanks much, though!   
^_^			 

I'm getting better...right? Much better?


----------



## Grawr (Mar 30, 2007)

Updated with a brand new Sir Grodus sig, which I happen to like a lot. 






I used sort of a choppy render, and not-so-great text, but I love how I did the backround.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 30, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Updated with a brand new Sir Grodus sig, which I happen to like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really? I like the text. Matches the thing you have going on with the background. The render could use some work, though. 

I'd post my thermometer thing but I'm not on my computer =P


----------



## Grawr (Mar 30, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Updated with a brand new Sir Grodus sig, which I happen to like a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I like the text. Matches the thing you have going on with the background. The render could use some work, though. 

I'd post my thermometer thing but I'm not on my computer =P [/quote]
I've been gettin' all my renders from where you reccomended, "Planet Renders". = /

Better or worse than my current sig?


----------



## Grawr (Mar 31, 2007)

New sig...I'm not liking it that much...I was experimenting with a new set of brushes...


----------



## SL92 (Mar 31, 2007)

I PMed you a render you might like, and it better place at least a






9/10 on my charts =O


----------



## Grawr (Mar 31, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] I PMed you a render you might like, and it better place at least a







9/10 on my charts =O [/quote]
 *gulp*

Okay...I'll try!


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been downloading some new brushes for that sig, Shadow...

And I was just wondering, which of my sigs is the best so far? I want to know what direction to go in for this sig...


----------



## Duke (Apr 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Whiteler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh Ooh! I want a sig! a sparkey sig!( the pikachu ) And he's a shiny gold and is just like/has K-Dog's background and it says: "Duke The Warrior" while added in the background sparky uses thunder please.   
^_^			
150x500pixel


----------



## SL92 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd say your Pikachu one is the best, work from that. But remember, you need to keep on the render's theme.


----------



## K-Dog (Apr 1, 2007)

Whoa, everyone wants my sig. "Don't take my sig!"   
^_^			      

Well, thanks Gengar. It is a really good sig.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

Duke said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You want pretty much the same sig K-Dog has, but with a different Pikachu?

Okay...I'll do it. But I might not be able to find a render of Sparky...


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 1, 2007)

All your sigs are really really UGLY!

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>APRIL FOOLS!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> All your sigs are really really UGLY!
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>APRIL FOOLS!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


    


So, what do you really think of the sigs? :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big>OBJECTION!</big></big>

Leading the witness!


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <big><big><big>HOLD IT!!</big></big></big><big><big>


...what? :gyroidtongue:</big>


----------



## Duke (Apr 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Duke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 only same background!, the pikachu in my avitar, and it's using thunder.   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Apr 1, 2007)

Duke said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't use the pikachu in your avatar...cuz' I can't cut it out...


Well maybe I can...we'll see.


----------



## Duke (Apr 1, 2007)

all I mean is the hair style to be just like it.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 3, 2007)

Gengar, I'm still waiting for your sig :evillaugh:


----------



## Grawr (Apr 3, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Gengar, I'm still waiting for your sig :evillaugh: [/quote]
    
I know.


I've been looking for just the right brushes...and even then, it's gonna' take me a while. Expect it thursday at the earliest.

And Duke, I'll make your sig once thats finished.   
^_^


----------



## Duke (Apr 3, 2007)

so am I! 
my army of fun!
 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Grawr (Apr 4, 2007)

Duke said:
			
		

> so am I!
> my army of fun!
> :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


 Duke, I'm having a really hard time finding a render of Sparky, and not just regular pikachu.

I have lightning brushes, so I could do the lightning attack you wanted in there, but if I don't find a Sparky render (I'll keep looking) I may have to use a regular pikachu...


And an update on my Arcanine sig: I spent about 20 minutes on the backround last night. It looks pretty good, actually. Expect the full sig soon...hopefully it gets the desired rating from Shadow. >_< 

Btw Shadow, where'd you get that render?   
:huh:


----------



## Grawr (Apr 30, 2007)

GIANT BUMP!!!!

Sporge says you're allowed to bump libraries if you make a new sig, so if this bump=bad, blame him.     

New sig starring a new favorite pokemon of mine; Purugly.






I didn't spend a whole lot of time on it, but I just needed a sig to replace my current one. :barf:

What do you think? Besides the fact that I used a giant fat cat as my render.     

Yeah, and I know the text needs work, so no need to comment on that...

....y'know, the more I look at it the more I think the backround isn't nearly complex enough.  >_<


----------



## SL92 (May 1, 2007)

Tis purty. Could use some work, but I'll let the critisism go this time because I'm so in love with Pokemon.


----------



## Grawr (May 1, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Tis purty. Could use some work, but I'll let the critisism go this time because I'm so in love with Pokemon. [/quote]
 Thanks, "Purty" works for now.     

I'm working on another, which I like much better...I'll show it to you all soon, once its finished.


----------



## Grawr (May 2, 2007)

Abomasnow sig is finished. I promise I won't go on an insane pokemon-sig-making streak, I'll go back to making other video game character sigs from now on. I personally like this new one better then the Purugly sig...






=D


----------



## SL92 (May 4, 2007)

Wow. Major improvement in your sigs.


----------



## Grawr (May 4, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Wow. Major improvement in your sigs. [/quote]
 Thanks, again.     


Is the Abomasnow sig better or worse than the Purugly one?


----------



## Sporge27 (May 4, 2007)

Well i would say equal because there isn't much difference... other than color of course.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 4, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Wow. Major improvement in your sigs.


Thanks, again.     


Is the Abomasnow sig better or worse than the Purugly one? [/quote]
 I like the Font a little better on the Abomasnow one, and The background is cooler.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 16, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Abomasnow sig is finished. I promise I won't go on an insane pokemon-sig-making streak, I'll go back to making other video game character sigs from now on. I personally like this new one better then the Purugly sig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoa, I really really like that sig. 

You've improved tons, I remember when you had a ripple effect and a render and called it a great sig.  >.>:


----------



## Grawr (Jun 16, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol

I never called my own work great, cuz back then it really sucked.

But thanks for bumping my library, I've been working on a new sig to add, anyway.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 16, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine? : D


----------



## Grawr (Jun 16, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not originally, but now, yes.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 17, 2007)

Do a sig advertising Yogurt, Milk, and Cheese.   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Jun 17, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Do a sig advertising Yogurt, Milk, and Cheese.   
^_^


     

Alright.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YAY!   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay, I finished Fanghorn's sig, and now I can get to work on your sig, Yogurt, and one I'm working on for SN.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 22, 2007)

Yay! My sig shall be the bomb!   
^_^


----------

